# [Aporte] Distribuidor de audio de 6 vias - Stereo



## tupolev (Ene 5, 2010)

Feliz año, a continuación posteo un circuito practico, para llevar las señales de audio (L y R) de una fuente de sonido a 6 salidas diferentes, controladas por 1 potenciometro doble en cada una de ellas, para modificar su nivel en esa salida.
Por ejemplo: a la salida de una mezcladora, tomamos la señal y podemos manejar 6 etapas de potencia Stereo, a niveles diferentes entre ellas, (se puede ampliar).
Tiene una entrada de alta impedancia y una salida de baja, con la cual podemos atacar cualquier amplificador de potencia.
He hecho la doble implantación de los potenciometros, para que se ajuste a la necesidad de cada uno, a la hora de su montaje.
Es un circuito probado al 100% y a continuación posteo la información oportuna.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## rodr0 (Ene 5, 2010)

Muy interesante proyecto. Nunca se me habia ocurrido armar algo asi, pero para tener en cuenta me sirve. 

Pregunta: agregandole o sacandole integrados aumento/disminuyo la cantidad de salidas, no? Gracias


----------



## Dano (Ene 5, 2010)

Gracias por el aporte ya lo descargo y lo guardo, justo andaba buscando esto, cuando pueda lo armo...

Saludos


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 6, 2010)

huuauu!!


que bonito soldado, te envidio 

como le hisiste para tener tan buena mano???


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola tupolev!
una pregunta si no es mucha molestia.

¿a la placa del distribuidor puedo ponerle capacitores electroliticos o ceramicos en lugar de los MKP(o es MKT no estoy seguro perdon es que casi no los conosco)? es que donde compro los capacitores no hay de esos y van a tardar en llegar

PD: Excelente Post Sirve de mucho!

Gracias!


----------



## tupolev (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola CarLos CL, también te sirven los de poliester.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Panasonics-Poly...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3caa64bb51

Saludos


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 20, 2010)

Gracias tupolev
ire a comprar lo que me falta para poder armarlo

Pero sigo molestando:
no quiero que el distribuidor este siempre encendido ¿como o donde le puedo poner un switch?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2010)

CarLos CL dijo:


> ....no quiero que el distribuidor este siempre encendido ¿como o donde le puedo poner un switch?......


Ponlo que "Corte" la alimentación del transformador (Primario)


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 20, 2010)

ok. Gracias Fogonazo!


----------



## strikler13 (Mar 25, 2010)

que gran aporte tupole, la verdad he leido varios de tus post y que varvaro, se ve que saves mucho sobre audio y pequeñas señales.

Pues quiero molestarte, retomando la pregunta de rodro, para disminuir la cantidad de salidas solo necesito quitas los amp-ops menos que deseo?

y otra cosa asemas, como hago para concectar las espigas del cable a las salida? pues solo veo 3 pines en el montaje?

espero no molestar y muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 25, 2010)

strikler13 dijo:


> que gran aporte tupole, la verdad he leido varios de tus post y que varvaro, se ve que saves mucho sobre audio y pequeñas señales.
> 
> Pues quiero molestarte, retomando la pregunta de rodro, para disminuir la cantidad de salidas solo necesito quitas los amp-ops menos que deseo?
> 
> ...



Si no te molesta te responderé yo a las preguntas.

Si solo necesitas dos salidas tienes que poner dos operacionales si necesitas más de 6 punes uno por cada salida extra que necesites. En ambos casos necesitarías rehacer la PCB, ya que en el caso de quitar canales se te quedaría grande y en el caso de agregar se te quedaría pequeña.

Los cables los puedes soldar directamente a la placa; uno es el canal derecho, el otro el izquierdo y el otro la masa (que es la misma para los dos canales). Si te fijas, a la izquierda de la imagen de los componentes, en los espadines pone L (izquierda), R (derecha) y GND (masa).

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## strikler13 (Mar 25, 2010)

uuum claro que no me molesta, pues de donde venga la ayuda es muy bien recivida.

aah ya, osea que en mi caso necesito solo 4 salidas, utilizare 4 operacionales vdd!!
y pues creo que si tendre que modificar la PCB a mi conveniencia para obtener mejore resultados.

Y fijate que estube pensando, y mejor dedici conectar jack hembra, vdd que solo necesitaria conectar los pines deljack a los pines que aparecen en el circuito, nombrados como GND. L y R!!!

y pues si tu me has ayudado muchisimo, pues con eso ya puedo comenzar a hecharle mano!!!


----------



## iamkbra (Mar 28, 2010)

cuantos amperes necesito en el trafo ?


----------



## Selkir (Mar 29, 2010)

strikler13 dijo:


> uuum claro que no me molesta, pues de donde venga la ayuda es muy bien recivida.
> 
> aah ya, osea que en mi caso necesito solo 4 salidas, utilizare 4 operacionales vdd!!
> y pues creo que si tendre que modificar la PCB a mi conveniencia para obtener mejore resultados.
> ...



Me alegro haberte ayudado.

Te comento que yo estoy re-diseñando el distribuidor para hacerlo modular y no tener el inconveniente de hacer una PCB cada vez que quieras agregar o eliminar salidas.
Lo que estoy haciendo es la fuente de alimentación y la entrada con los dos C de 1uF en una placa y luego cada salida estereo en otro placa, así se pueden agregar o quitar a gusto y necesidad.

En cuando tenga los esquemas y PCB's hechos los subo.


----------



## strikler13 (Mar 30, 2010)

Si y pues ahorita solo buysco los integrados y comienzo a meter manos a la obra, porque es dificil encontrar los elementos necesarios aqui. pero bien.

aah!
q*UE* interesante fijate me parece muy buena tu idea, esta interesante pues es una gran ventaja poder controlar el numero de entradas y s*A*lidas a tu disposicion.

Bueno me parece bien. Se que te saldra bien tu idea.
 saludos.


----------



## tupolev (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola Selkir, no entiendo que sea un inconveniente, el tema del PCB.
Este circuito tiene 6 canales stereo (salidas dobles) si tengo 2 etapas conecto las 2 primeras, por ejemplo y el resto se quedan libres, si otro dia necesito conectar 3 etapas y además 1 para monitores, las 2 que quedan se dejan libres, no es necesario que estén todas las salidas ocupadas, se usa lo que se necesite.
Te imaginas un rack con 6 etapas de potencia (es una caña).
Un potenciometro doble cuesta 0.90 dolares y un operacional dual 0.55 dolares.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Selkir (Mar 30, 2010)

Si Tupolev, tienes toda la razón. A parte ya sabía que solo usas las que necesites jejej Lo único que la idea me ha venido pensando un poco en algunas personas lo prefieran así por el motivo que sea (falta de espacio, falta de presupuesto, etc). Se que construir esto no es muy costoso ni nada, y por el espacio, en un modulo de rack 19" hay más que suficiente, pero nunca sebe con lo que te puedes encontrar por ahí, te lo puedo asegurar. 

Yo utilizo normalmente un rack con dos etapas de 2.500W, una de 1.500W y dos de 600W de reserva, más un crossover activo jejejeej ¿Te gusta?


----------



## iamkbra (Abr 18, 2010)

que trafo necesito para hacer funcionar el distribuidor ? un saludo


----------



## tupolev (Abr 18, 2010)

Con 0.5 amp. tienes suficiente.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra (Abr 18, 2010)

y +- 9v si no me equivoco no ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2010)

iamkbra dijo:


> y +- 9v si no me equivoco no ?


El esquema "dice" funcionar con +-15Vcc, por lo necesitarías un transformador de 12-0-12Vca y unos 300mA de capacidad de corriente, (Podría ser menor aún, pero son difíciles de conseguir más pequeños) pero si ya tienes uno de 9-0-9, también funcionará bien.


----------



## iamkbra (Abr 18, 2010)

perfecto . gracias por tu ayuda fogonazo .


----------



## catch (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola a todos, 
Interesantisimo este montaje.
Tengo una duda a ver si puede alguien despejarmela...
Como puedo alimentar este circuito partiendo de 12 Vdc?
Me explico un poco, estoy pensando aplicarlo a bordo de un barco, para poder sonorizar 4 zonas, dispongo de 12Vdc y también de 24Vdc, no se como aplicar la alimentación para tener +12 y -12... quizá es una pregunta tonta, y simplemente se conecte el negativo dos veces, pero prefiero pecar de tonto a tirar de extintor...
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## iamkbra (May 1, 2010)

tengo planeado a una salida del divisor conectarle un pasa graves asi lo podre usar con un amplif y cajas para bajos .


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2010)

catch dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Interesantisimo este montaje.
> Tengo una duda a ver si puede alguien despejarmela...
> Como puedo alimentar este circuito partiendo de 12 Vdc?.......


Creo que la mejor opción sería armar un convertidor CC-CC para alimentar el distribuidor, una fuente partida "Virtual" en este caso no te dará resultado.

Mira este post, en el se comenta como conseguir lo que necesitas.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/generar-24-vdc-partir-24-vdc-21908/#post178651


----------



## catch (May 2, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta Fogonazo.

 Si no es abusar, permiteme otra pregunta: este circuito se puede usar directamente a 12Vdc? 
Supongo que el zener deberá ser distinto, y la bobina?

 Gracias de nuevo, es una gran ayuda para mi.

Ver el archivo adjunto 20487


----------



## catch (May 3, 2010)

Creo que lo tengo solucionado, esto (espero) me servirá:

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=510-6119

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## tupolev (May 3, 2010)

Hola catch, este te sale mucho mas economico.
http://www.futurlec.com/Mini_Power_Dual_12V.shtml

Saludos


----------



## catch (May 4, 2010)

Hola Tupolev, gracias por la info...

 Ya lo tengo encargado, pero para otra vez buena página.

Gracias de nuevo, saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola, me interesa este proyecto, estuve observando el PCB 'por la cara de soldaduras' y creo que es necesario espejear esa imagen para imprimir y hacerlo por el metodo de transferencia con plancha, etc. 

Es correcto eso? Solo la duda para no errar.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola, muy buen proyecto, la verdad que encuentro cada vez mas interesante este foro.

Bueno yo tengo una pregunta:

¿es posible conectar a este distribuidor de audio una potencia de 1200W (RMS)? osea, conectar a la entrada el amplificador y alimentar 12 parlantes a la vez?

Gracias y espero poder armar el PBC....


SAludos


----------



## Selkir (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola Dizzy.
Me imagino que lo que quieres hacer es conectar la OUT de tu potencia a la entrada del distribuidor y a cada salida del distribuidor un altavoz; si eso lo que quieres hacer no puedes, ya que este distribuidor es para señales de línea, no para señales de potencia, si lo haces lo vas a fundir.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 22, 2010)

Selkir dijo:


> Hola Dizzy.
> Me imagino que lo que quieres hacer es conectar la OUT de tu potencia a la entrada del distribuidor y a cada salida del distribuidor un altavoz; si eso lo que quieres hacer no puedes, ya que este distribuidor es para señales de línea, no para señales de potencia, si lo haces lo vas a fundir.



1º Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta
2º si es lo que queria hacer  pero bueno la verdad es que tambien pense que este distribuidor no podria soportar tanta potencia.

Las solucion seria hacer un amplificador por cada salida del distribuidor, osea 12 amplificadores mono. La verdad que seria:
1º bastante caro hacer 12 amplificadores
2º se requiere de una fuente de alimentacion enorme (para alimentas 12 amplificadores)
3º tengo miedo de generar 1.5 GigaWatts y viajar en el tiempo 

bueno, no quiero irme mucho del tema, espero encontrar la solucion. Gracias, muy bueno el proyecto, lo seguire de cerca.

Saludos....


----------



## Selkir (Jun 22, 2010)

dizzy dijo:


> 1º Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta
> 2º si es lo que queria hacer  pero bueno la verdad es que tambien pense que este distribuidor no podria soportar tanta potencia.
> 
> Las solucion seria hacer un amplificador por cada salida del distribuidor, osea 12 amplificadores mono. La verdad que seria:
> ...



Si, realmente es para poder conectar a casa salida un ampli estéreo.

Expón en el foro cual es tu idea y/o necesidad y a ver que solución le encontramos entre todos.


----------



## juan_inf (Sep 14, 2010)

consulta, si lo quiero usar siempre a máxima potencia el distribuidor de audio, ya que voy a enviar las señal a ecualizadores, ¿se puede usar sin los potenciometros brindando el volumen maximo del circuito? o ¿tengo que dejarle los potenciometros al tope de ganancia? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Selkir (Sep 14, 2010)

juan_inf dijo:


> consulta, si lo quiero usar siempre a máxima potencia el distribuidor de audio, ya que voy a enviar las señal a ecualizadores, ¿se puede usar sin los potenciometros brindando el volumen maximo del circuito? o ¿tengo que dejarle los potenciometros al tope de ganancia? desde ya muchas gracias



Con los potenciometros regulamos la "cantidad" de señal que sacamos de cada salida y así poder regular mejor el nivel a la entrada del siguiente dispositivo, pero si quieres quitarlos si que puedes, en principio no tiene porque a pasar nada.


----------



## juan_inf (Sep 14, 2010)

gracias selkir por responder  entonces lo uso sin los potenciometros. Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola, tengo una duda(soy principiante)
Si pongo en la entrada una señal de 20w, voy a tener en cada salida los 20w, o se dividen, o que???
ayudenme, porfavor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2010)

Está bien que seas principiante, pero por que no leés el primer post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/distribuidor-audio-6-vias-stereo-29371/#post237389
Ahí está claro para que sirve este circuito...


----------



## Tavo (Sep 30, 2010)

Nafterr dijo:
			
		

> Hola!... Comom andas?.. Felicitaciones por el foro que esta muy bueno!.. Tengo una duda..
> 
> El tema es asi, tengo 5 parlantes de un home theater y los tengo que conectar a la computadora...
> 
> ...


Eso se responde con esto -->


ezavalla dijo:


> Está bien que seas principiante, *pero por que no leés el primer post*:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/distribuidor-audio-6-vias-stereo-29371/#post237389
> *Ahí está claro para que sirve este circuito...*



--------------------------------------------------------------


			
				Leer mensaje #1 dijo:
			
		

> Por ejemplo: *a la salida de una mezcladora, tomamos la señal* y podemos manejar 6 etapas de potencia Stereo, a niveles diferentes entre ellas, (se puede ampliar).
> Tiene una entrada de alta impedancia y una salida de baja, *con la cual podemos atacar cualquier amplificador de potencia.*



Se supone que se está hablando de niveles de señales SIN amplificar, tipo LINE, de 1Vpp aproximadamente.
Es ilógico manejar cualquier mínimo de potencia con un operacional y un potenciómetro...
En esa plaqueta (la posteada en el mensaje #1), a simple vista, no hay indicios de que "algo" maneje potencia.


*Otra cosa:* Tratá de NO hacer doble post, porque estás incumpliendo la norma 2.4 de las políticas del foro.
Una vez _acá_, y otra vez acá.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 10, 2011)

enyonces hasta ahora, lo entiendo asi:
en la entrada pongo mi DVD, tiene 6 salidas *SIN AMPLIFICAR*, las cuales van a 6 amplificadores estereo o 12 amplificadores mono si????
DUDA: no seria mas facil puentear la entrada de audio a los 6 o 12 amplificadores
Saludos!!!


----------



## palomo (Ene 10, 2011)

Mastodonte le estas errando pero feo, este circuito sirve para poder distribuir la señal (Izquierda-Derecha) a 6 amplificadores Estereo, esto es porque algunas mescladoras o consolas en sus salidas de señal solo pueden manejar 3 o 4 amplificadores, y con este circuito se tiene solucionado la distribuicion de señal, ya sea para sonidistas o para sonorizar una casa o lo que quieras con diferentes niveles de volumen.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 11, 2011)

ahhhhh ya entendi
 gracias palomo
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## marco antonio (May 5, 2011)

hola si instalo primero:

  --------------- ||||||||| -------------- |||||||||| ---------- + 
  PreAmpl |====| EQ10Band |==== | Amplificador |==| Parlantes       STEREO
  --------------- ||||||||| -------------- |||||||||| ---------- - 

donde iria el distribuidor de 6 vias estereo gracias 
saludos


----------



## Selkir (May 5, 2011)

marco antonio dijo:


> hola si instalo primero:
> 
> --------------- ||||||||| -------------- |||||||||| ---------- +
> PreAmpl |====| EQ10Band |==== | Amplificador |==| Parlantes       STEREO
> ...



Pues lo puedes poder entre el pre y el Eq, o entre el Eq y el amplificador, todo depende un poco de lo que necesites.


----------



## marco antonio (May 15, 2011)

este distribuidor de 6 vias cuanto de corriente soporta este circuito 
saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 15, 2011)

A que te refieres cuando dices *"cuanta corriente soporta? "*pon bien en claro eso, ya que es un distribuidor de señal no de energia, las entradas de un amplificador se especifican en tensión  por lo tanto queda un poco descolgada tu pregunta, ya que por otro lado la corriente se entrega o se consume


----------



## marco antonio (May 15, 2011)

el distribuidor de 6 vias cuanto corriente consume esa era la pregunta grasias saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 15, 2011)

tu pregunta ya fue echa esta en el post18 y en otro anterior y esta contestada en el 19

Alli habla de un trafo de 500mA y es aún muy grande ya que los operacionales del tipo TL por ejemplo consumen muy poco.
Un TL072 cada amplificador operacional consume 1.5mA týpicos y 2.5mA máximos los cual nos da 3mA típicos por CI y un total de 18mA tipicos en total, y un consumo máximo por CI de 5mA y un total máximo de 30mA, un consumo tan bajo que puede hasta ser alimenado por pilas.

Con un transoformador de 100mA alcanza y sobra para alimetar el proyecto


----------



## elperros (May 16, 2011)

Una pregunta: a grandes rasgos que función cumplen las resistencias de 100k en serie con la señal?. No se supone que los operacionales entregan la misma señal (en tensión) que la que reciben en esa configuración. En tal caso estaríamos atenuando la señal que se recibe. ¿Porque?
Gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Una pregunta: a grandes rasgos que función cumplen las resistencias de 100k en serie con la señal?. No se supone que los operacionales entregan la misma señal (en tensión) que la que reciben en esa configuración. En tal caso estaríamos atenuando la señal que se recibe. ¿Porque?
> Gracias


Esta pregunta evidencia un nulo conocimimiento de amplificadores operacionales y su forma de trabajo basica, como asi también desconocimientos basicos de electrónica como la lay del ohm

Atenuar? porque? por alli no circula corriente, para que se produzca una caida de tensión tampoco hay una referencia a masa en la entrada por lo tanto es imposible que se produzca una atenuación.........

Por otro lado esas resistencias cumplen la función de separar las entradas de la entrada común, lo inverso que ocurre en un mezcaldor donde hay varias entrada a un punto común donde también hay resistencias dispuestas de igual manera

En ese caso(mixer) tenes varias entradas a una via resistencias a un punto común que es la entrdas, aca tene la situación inversa un punto común a varias entradas via las resistencias separadoras

Busca información sobre amplificadores operacionales aqui en el foro y en la web que hay información y mucha


----------



## elperros (May 16, 2011)

Claro, pequeño detalle me olvidaba (circula una corriente muy pequeña). La verdad, te agradezco por desasnarme y por la amabilidad de la respuesta. 
Supongo que ahora mi conocimiento nulo sobre amplificadores se a corrido, al menos, del 0 absoluto.
Y sobre esa extraña ley de ohm estimo un suceso similar. Siempre fue este el objeto de realizar una pregunta y una vez más a dado fruto. 
Nuevamente gracias.


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

Me alegro ese fue el objeto, porque tu te animaste a preguntar, y quizas hay muchos que tampoco sabian eso pero no lo hicieron.
La idea era que te sirviera a ti y a todos los que puedan tener la misma duda y a la vez una provocación para que busquen información lean, y lo que no entiendan lo pregunten....

Si no se pregunta no se aprende, y no piensen si la pregunta es tonta o no, hay que evacuar las dudas, no quedarse con ellas, nadie nacio sabiendo, todos en mayor o menor medida pasamos por lo mismo, solo que hoy tienen muchas más posibilidades, esta la web, foros como este, más libros al alcance de la mano.

Cuando yo empece habia poca información la mayoria en inglés y habia muchos libros que habia que hacelos traer de afuera, hoy es fácil comprar via internet, en aquellos años habia que comprar revistas que tenian buena información y aprovechar la parte libreria para obtener más información.

Por eso a veces reniego si nosotros para poder saber hicimos esfuerzos de todo tipo (ten en cuenta que entre el 80-90% de la bibliografia que lei estaba en niglés....), y no habia muchos a quien preguntar, y habia que comprar material hacer pruebas, ensayos, manejar formulas etc que luego nos dieron el bagaje necesario.

Hoy tienen muchas herramientas, toneladas de información, sin inportar el idioma ls posibildad de fácil traducción sin salir de sus casas, soft de simulación que ayuda muchisimo, hoy los propios fabricantes de componentes ofrecen mucha información y muchos tiene en sus web una parte para realizar consultas, en los propios sitiso hay soft para evaluar sus prodcutos, y hoy por hoy el instrumental no es tan caro, tener un oscilocopio no es una utopia.... y si se hace de todo para tener una moto, con el mismo esfuerzo se tiene un oscilocopio que vale menos..... entonces no hay excusas

Para que tengas una somera idea, cuando compramos el primer tester digital de mesa, hizo falta dos sueldos enteros para pagarlo............ hoy por hoy hay micros que no valen gran cosa, para trabajar con el 6800 habia que tener una generosa billetera, un muy buen trabajo o un papi con plata que te bancara.... y la info? ja habia que gastarse una fortuna fotocopiando el manual ahh y habia que conseguir que te lo facilitaran.....


Un cordial saludo


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 16, 2011)

y que pasa si solo pongo en la entrada RCA, 6 cables que van a mis 6 amplificadores???
-Por que me convendria poner este circuito???


----------



## elperros (May 16, 2011)

Panda: es muy interesante lo que comentas, de hecho admiro a quienes hicieron un esfuerzo loable para poder aprender y estudiar esta o cualquier otra disciplina sobre todo si lo hicieron solo por el hecho de ser cada día un poco más culto, por así decirlo. Y me resulta mas que interesante conocer los pormenores de como era el estudio de la electrónica cuando esto era algo desconocido por muchos y de difícil acceso. Y respecto de las prioridades actuales, es un problema de valores. (siglo xx cambalache) y es una lastima que una moto sea prioridad antes que un instrumento. Porque tarde o temprano el conocimiento PUEDE llevarte a una moto. Pero la implicación contraria no es cierta. 

Mastodonte: supongo que el objetivo es aislar impedancias. De esta forma no sobrecargarías al preamplificador. Y te daría un control independiente de volumen. Nuevamente supongo. 
Saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 16, 2011)

supones????????


----------



## elperros (May 16, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> supones????????



Asi es, supongo.
Baso mi suposición en el razonamiento de que que los operacionales tienen una elevada impedencia de entrada (estimo que mayor que muchos amplificadores). Y de ahí que si bien están en paralelo ofrezcan a fin de cuentas una impedancia equivalente mas alta al preamplificador que en el caso de los amplificadores en paralelo. Todo a raíz de que los previos tienen una capacidad limitada de entregar corriente (imprdancia de salida alta). Nuevamente supongo. 
Hay muy buena info del tema en un post que se llama algo así como: "como medir la impedancia de tus equipos"

(y supongo porqe alguien con mas conocimientos podrá confirmarlo o rectificarlo)

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 16, 2011)

OK, entonces este circuito es util para evitar que suban impedancias de entrada de los amplificadores, no?


----------



## elperros (May 16, 2011)

A mi juicio sería lo contrario. Poner algo entre el amplificador y el preamplificador que le haga creer al preamplificador que el amplificador tiene mas impedancia de entrada de la que en realidad tiene. (bueno esa seria mi teoría).


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

Mastodonte, si a ti te sirve hacerlo asi sin el circuito hazlo porque polemizar aqui sin sentido?
Tu forma de pensar y de polemizar no trae ningun aporte técnico que sirva al foro

Hay formas correcta e incorrectas de hacer las cosas y lo que te dice el peros es correcto, el al menos supone basandose en algo concreto y en base a un razonamiento lógico.

Por otro lado cualquier problema que se sucite en algonos de los amplificadores no afectara a los otors porque estan aislados, eso es lo que se busca con un disstribuidor de lo que sea, mantener las impedancias para lograr la mayor transferencia posible y en forma independiente.

Tu desconocimiento de la electrónica y solo basarte en el que funciona te lleva a lo que decis, si te sirve hacelo y no polemices pero deja que la gente que quiere aprender a hacer las cosas bien las haga

Por otro lado el control de volumen de cada amplificador es un divisor de tensión y por su forma de trabajar al estar en paralelo afecta aunque levemente el comportamiento de los otros canales, para dos canales no afecta demasiado, pero la forma correcta es utilzar buffers para cada uno, pero cuando los cnales en parleo aumentan empiezan varios problemas por un lado al variar la impedancia vario la banda pasante, y como bien se dijo los pre entregan baiscamente tensión a corrientes desprecialbes si por ejemplo en cad amplificador tenermos un pote de 10k al poner 10 en paralelo tendremos 1k total y la tranfernecia de energia ya no sera lo mismo porque se proyecto tener 1V a 10k de impedancia a 1k ya no habra 1V es algo muy simple de entender y que lo ve la gente que sabe o que al menos razona un poco las cosas, em cambio lo qeu solo hacen porque les sale no ven nada y luego cuando tienen problemas postean alegremente que tienen un problema y no entienden porque..........


----------



## johncaro12 (May 16, 2011)

tengo dos dudas, y aunque ya lo preguntaron y lo respondieron, no me quedo bien claro...
1) Las resistencias para separar las señales: para que sirven? (mas especifico), que pasaria si se pusiera otro valor (mas alto o mas bajo)?
que pasaria si se las quitara(cortocircuitandolas)?

2)Los capacitores de acople: para que sirven? (mas especifico), que pasaria si se pusiera otro valor (mas alto o mas bajo)?
que pasaria si se las quitara(circuito abierto)?

gracias de antemano por su paciencia


----------



## marco antonio (May 20, 2011)

el equipo que estoy armando lo estoy asiendo de esta manera 

|---------||||||||| ------ |||||||||| --------|||||||| ---------||||||||------||||||||-----
|Preamplificador con EQ para micrófono y línea mezclada|==|EQ10Band|==|distribuidor de 6vías|==|6amplificadores|==|protector de parlantes|==|ventilador controlado por audio
|---------||||||||| ------ |||||||||| --------||||||||| ---------|||||||-------||||||||----

la idea es que tenga buena señal min distorsion ustedes que opinan


----------



## vedmitraa (Jul 30, 2011)

Dear sir Tupoleb, this is my first letter in this forum.nice circuit. I have tried out this circuit.Request how can we attach pretonos with in each channel of this circuit


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2011)

vedmitraa dijo:


> Dear sir Tupoleb, this is my first letter in this forum.nice circuit. I have tried out this circuit.Request how can we attach pretonos with in each channel of this circuit



Look at this
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/

And this
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-mezclador-modular-13752/

Please write in Spanish


----------



## vedmitraa (Ago 3, 2011)

Thank you sir Flash .I am very Sorry but I don't know Spanish. As for my question I need a Distributer With Frequency control to drive different amplifiers to drive different speakers. already am using Studiomaster Triology 24 in plus 4 monitor out and main stereo out plus 6 nos. of equalizers to Drive (1)   subwoofers w bass bin with 18' speakers. (2)Tapered bass box with 18' speakers. (3) Bass box with 15" speakers (4) Lower mid with 12" boxes. (5) Upper mid with 10" boxes and  (6)Sand filled 10 mouth turret horn with selenium 100 watts compressor units for H.F.  I Tried different Active crossovers but they could not give desired effect in field fore mass gatherings. any how I will use  [Contribution] Distributor 6 way audio - Stereo +[Contribution] triple tone preamp, mic and line mixing. with modifications of 8 channel distributer as I want to add 2 more frequencies in h.f. with piezo horns for upper h.f. and phenolic dome drivers+ aluminium sheet turrets for voice.Thanks once again.and sorry for writing in English only. I will post pictures as soon as I complete the project . Ved Mitra Sharma.


----------



## dimasd (Feb 2, 2012)

si yo quiero hacer solamente esta parte del circuito. Lo puedo hacer sin importar lo demas? Es para un equipo que reacondicione y quiero que 2 parlantes suenen mas que los otros 2 sin sobrecargar el equipo. Si alguien tiene alguna otra idea con gusto la escucho


----------



## Selkir (Feb 2, 2012)

dimasd dijo:


> si yo quiero hacer solamente esta parte del circuito. Lo puedo hacer sin importar lo demas? Es para un equipo que reacondicione y quiero que 2 parlantes suenen mas que los otros 2 sin sobrecargar el equipo. Si alguien tiene alguna otra idea con gusto la escucho



No hay ningún problema en usar solo que esa parte.


----------



## iamkbra (Jul 1, 2012)

ademas de etapas de sonido, podria usar el distribuidor para alimentar auriculares? Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2012)

iamkbra dijo:


> ademas de etapas de sonido, podria usar el distribuidor para alimentar auriculares? Muchas gracias



Nop, La impedancia de salida no es suficientemente baja como para accionar unos auriculares.


----------



## iamkbra (Jul 1, 2012)

habria algun projecto parecido a este pero con la finalidad de conectar auriculares y etapas ?
o se le podria hacer una modificacion a este circuito para que funcione como necesito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2012)

iamkbra dijo:


> habria algun projecto parecido a este pero con la finalidad de conectar auriculares y etapas ?
> o se le podria hacer una modificacion a este circuito *para que funcione como necesito*?



Y ¿ Como que cosa es lo que necesitas ?

En el Foro hay varios amplificadores para auriculares.


----------



## iamkbra (Jul 1, 2012)

seria un distribuidor de señales pero para auriculares . para poder conectar 2 o mas auriculares a una misma señal pero con control de volumen en cada uno . algo como esto 
http://www.long-mcquade.com/files/516/lg_HA400.jpg


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 1, 2012)

Pues yo digo que este si te funcionaria pero en cada salida del distribuidor deberias poner un amplificador para auriculares como el TDA2822 o algun otro del foro.
Los controles de volumen para cada auricular son los potenciometros del distribuidor.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## iamkbra (Jul 1, 2012)

cuan baja es la impedancia con la que trabaja este cicuito en sus salidas ?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 2, 2012)

El circuito en el que deberia importar la impedancia es en los amplificadores de auriculares. El distribuidor solo distribuiria el audio a los 6 amplificadores de auriculares y estos deberian tener una impedancia alta, no baja, masomenos unos 32ohms para los audifonos. Busca en el foro "Amplificador para audifonos" y veras que hay varias opciones.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## almendra (Jul 2, 2012)

alguno armo la lista de materiales de este proyecto ?


----------



## juanchilp (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola gente bella , una consulta, empezando de la base, nose mucho electronica pero me estoy dando mania para iniciar, quiero hacer el distribuidor de señal de tupolev pero que sea solamente de 3 vias, lo que hice fue copiar la implementación de la primera y segunda salida salida y por ultima copiar la ultima y asi tener 3 salidas estereo y descartar las otras 3 del medio ya que no las necesito. Si alguien seria tan amable de ver si lo hice correctamente y funcionaria le agradecería mucho. Les adjunto para que lo vean y se fijen, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elgrovert (Nov 14, 2012)

por favor me podrían decir que capacitores usa en la etapa de salida y entrada  los de 1uf  solo por la imagen me parece que fuera de tantalio  o que se podria usar allí


----------



## tatajara (Nov 14, 2012)

elgrovert dijo:


> por favor me podrían decir que capacitores usa en la etapa de salida y entrada  los de 1uf  solo por la imagen me parece que fuera de tantalio  o que se podria usar allí



podria usar de poliester, tambien podria ser ceramicos, si no consigues los de tantalio que va a ser medio imposible


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 14, 2012)

elgrovert dijo:


> por favor me podrían decir que capacitores usa en la etapa de salida y entrada  los de 1uf  solo por la imagen me parece que fuera de tantalio  o que se podria usar allí



Hola, en Perú puedes pedir condensadores Bipolares (BP) o No polarizados (NP), esos que tienen el mismo aspecto físico de los condensadores electrolíticos comunes, pero no tienen la franja que indica el "lado negativo".


----------



## elgrovert (Nov 14, 2012)

Muchas gracias por responderme -- otra duda tengo las de tantalio 1uf  es polarizado  la patilla  mas larga   es positiva  (+)  .. esas me sirven para este proyecto  o tambien las hay sin polarizar  en todo caso si uso las que ya tengo las polarizada   el lado posito hacia donde va , al la salida directa  del CI '? gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 14, 2012)

elgrovert dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responderme -- otra duda tengo las de tantalio 1uf  es polarizado  la patilla  mas larga   es positiva  (+)  .. esas me sirven para este proyecto  o tambien las hay sin polarizar  en todo caso si uso las que ya tengo las polarizada   el lado posito hacia donde va , al la salida directa  del CI '? gracias por sus respuestas



Según he leido, los condensadores de tantalio no son los mejores para utilizar en aplicaciones de audio, se recomienda utilizar condensadores bipolares o no polarizados de mylar o aluminio que es lo que se consigue en Perú. Hasta donde sé, éste tipo de condensadores no se fabrican de tantalio.


----------



## radamon (Jun 24, 2014)

que tal buenas tardes, tengo una duda...
¿que tanta pérdida de potencia o ruido se tiene entre mas salidas añada? y no afectaria en nada que meta una etapa eaualizadora de 5 bandas antes del distribuidor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2014)

radamon dijo:


> que tal buenas tardes, tengo una duda...
> ¿que tanta pérdida de potencia o ruido se tiene entre mas salidas añada? y no afectaria en nada que meta una etapa eaualizadora de 5 bandas antes del distribuidor?



El distribuido prácticamente no agrega ni quita nada a la señal original, así que no existe inconveniente en intercalarlo.


----------



## DAG92 (Sep 14, 2014)

Buenas Tarde!!! Estoy pensando llevar a cabo el proyecto, pero tengo una duda....las mezcladoras, mixer o consolas por lo general usan fichas XLR balanceadas, una para cada canal, y lo mismo sucede con los amplificadores ya que tienen entrada XLR..... como hago para usarlo con el distribuidor? Y en tal caso si conecto el mixer/consola con el distribuidor y despues al amplificador, tendria solamente para alimentar 3 potencias.....tambien en su caso seria usar un solo canal del mixer/consola y alimentar 6 potencias?


----------



## Selkir (Sep 14, 2014)

DAG92 dijo:


> Buenas Tarde!!! Estoy pensando llevar a cabo el proyecto, pero tengo una duda....las mezcladoras, mixer o consolas por lo general usan fichas XLR balanceadas, una para cada canal, y lo mismo sucede con los amplificadores ya que tienen entrada XLR..... como hago para usarlo con el distribuidor? Y en tal caso si conecto el mixer/consola con el distribuidor y despues al amplificador, tendria solamente para alimentar 3 potencias.....tambien en su caso seria usar un solo canal del mixer/consola y alimentar 6 potencias?



El distribuidor que hay propuesto en el primer post es de 6 canales, es decir, 6 salidas; con lo cual inyectas una señal y salen 6 señales iguales.

En cuando a señales balanceadas: El distribuidor propuesto trabaja con señales desbalanceadas, por lo tanto, para usarlo con señales balanceadas, creo que lo mejor sería usar 4 distribuidores: dos para un canal y dos más para el otro canal, ya que tienes dos señales positivas y dos negativas. Pero creo que otra solución sería desbalancear la señal, pasarla por el distribuidor y luego volverla a balancear. Habría que mirar los costos de las dos opciones.


----------



## palomo (Sep 15, 2014)

Selkir dijo:


> creo que lo mejor sería usar 4 distribuidores: dos para un canal y dos más para el otro canal, ya que tienes dos señales positivas y dos negativas. Pero creo que otra solución sería desbalancear la señal, pasarla por el distribuidor y luego volverla a balancear. Habría que mirar los costos de las dos opciones.





Creo que aquí le estas herrando pero FEO, lo mejor seria que :estudiando: un poco este tema, para convertir una señal balanceada a desbalanceada se requiere de un circuito de fácil fabricación, aquí tienes los 2 que te pueden servir ahora otro modo de usar una señal balanceada cuando no tienes un circuito que maneje esta señal puedes unir el negativo (-) con tierra a la entrada con esto es suficiente, si en tus amplificadores ocupas entrada balanceada tendrás que hacer lo mismo unes la salida negativa con la masa, solo que tendrás que tomar en cuenta que tus amplificadores no estén a mas de 3mts de distancia del distribuidor de lo contrario captaras bonitas señales de interferencia o en su caso implementar el circuito que te recomendé.

Saludos


----------



## fjireh (Ene 18, 2016)

Es posible conectar este distribuidor en cascada? Me explico mejor: a la salida de de una de las vías conectar otro distribuidor y así sucesivamente hasta llegar a 10 en cascada.
Es que necesito llevar el audio de una PC a 50 ambientes, cada ambiente con su propio amplificador y parlantes. Entonces quiero dividir los ambientes en 10 zonas así pongo un distribuidor de 6 vías en cada zona cubriendo 5 ambientes y una vía para conectar el siguiente distribuidor.
Es posible hacer esto sin perdidas, atenuación o algún otro inconveniente que resulte en un mala calidad de audio?
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2016)

*No* en cascada, lo conectas en paralelo y consigues 12 salidas.

Armas 2 placas exactamente iguales, haces puente InL con InL, InR con InR y GND con GND y obtienes tus 12 salidas.
La fuente de alimentación es común a ambas placas.


----------



## fjireh (Ene 18, 2016)

Gracias!! y cómo podría hacer para obtener más salidas? Como para llegar a las 50 que necesito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2016)

fjireh dijo:


> Gracias!! y cómo podría hacer para obtener más salidas? Como para llegar a las 50 que necesito.



Necesitas *9* placas iguales *(9 * 6 = 54)*


Investiga el tema: Línea de transmisión de audio 100V y/o 70V


----------



## zix128 (May 6, 2016)

Mi consulta es. se puede usar este mismo circuito como distribuidor para auriculares?, es decir puedo conectar los auriculares directamente y obtener un buen nivel de audio?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2016)

zix128 dijo:


> Mi consulta es. se puede usar este mismo circuito como distribuidor para auriculares?, es decir *puedo conectar los auriculares directamente y obtener un buen nivel de audio*?



*Nop.*

Debes agregar a cada salida un amplificador para auriculares.


----------



## zix128 (May 8, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nop.*
> 
> Debes agregar a cada salida un amplificador para auriculares.



Gracias, Fogonazo. Algun circuito para sugerido utilizarlo este fin?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2016)

zix128 dijo:


> Gracias, Fogonazo. Algun circuito para sugerido utilizarlo este fin?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/amplificador-hifi-auriculares-pcb-99906/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-auriculares-23623/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/amplificador-auriculares-55469/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hibrido-clase-auriculares-38571/


----------



## sancas (Nov 8, 2018)

hola, muy buenas hice este repartidor de señal y tengo un problema de ruido cuando el nivel del poteciometro no esta al máximo, decir que lo estoy utilizando para controlar un altavoz auto-amplificado con un cable de Rca de 5 metros de largo.
En el principio del tema el autor dice que el repartidor tiene alta impedancia de entrada y baja de salida, he estado midiendo la de salida y cuando el pote esta al máximo la impedancia de salida si es baja pero a medida que vas recortando la señal con el poteciometro la impedancia va subiendo.
Mi pregunta es si esa subida de impedancia puede ser la culpable de esa ruido ya que poniendo el pote al máximo desaparece.
gracias y un saludo....


----------



## pandacba (Nov 8, 2018)

Creo que tienes una grosa confusión respecto a eso...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2018)

Me parece que confundes impedancia de salida con resistividad del potenciómetro.

También me parece que haz conectado mal el potenciómetro y además no le haz puesto el casco metálico a masa.

Por favor fotos del montaje !


----------



## sancas (Nov 8, 2018)

La forma que mido la impedancia es aplicando una señal de 1 KHz y midiendo la tensión en vació, después conecto una resistencia de 1k y mido tensión con carga  y utilizo esta formula   (Rx = (1000 Ω * (V Vacío - V Carga ) ) / V Carga) no se si lo estaré haciendo bien.

Es verdad que no tengo las carcasas de los potenciometros a masa, las tendré que poner, pongo imagen del circuito para ver si están mal conectados los potes.
No tengo ahora imágenes reales pero cuando las tenga las pongo....

Muchas gracias por contestar y un saludo.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2018)

¿ Que amplificadores estás conectando a la salida ?, ¿ Datos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2018)

Potenciómetros parecen bien.



sancas dijo:


> La forma que mido la impedancia es aplicando una señal de 1 KHz y midiendo la tensión en vació, después conecto una resistencia de 1khz y mido tensión con carga



Muy bajo 1 kOhm cómo carga , probá con al menos 20 kOhms


----------



## sancas (Nov 8, 2018)

Es un BHM-box-115Mp3. 


Recinto con lector MP3 integrado
1 entrada micro
1 entrada línea
corrección de tonalidad grave y agudo.
Impedancia 4 Ohm
Potencia RMS 180 Wrms
Presidente de HP de 15 "motor de 1,75"
Ancho de banda de 40 Hz-18 kHz
Eficiencia 98 dB / 1 W / 1 m
Dimensiones 450 x 680 x 380 mm
Peso 23 kg
1 unidad
 BHM BOX-115MP3 15'', MP3, 180 W RMS


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Potenciómetros parecen bien.
> 
> 
> 
> Muy bajo 1 kOhm cómo carga , probá con al menos 20 kOhms




Probare con 20k gracias...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 9, 2018)

Es evidente tu confusión, que tenga baja impedancia de salida no es para que justo le pongas la impedancia más baja.
Los potenciometros(si vas a poner varias cosas en salida) deben tener de entre 25K a 50K, asi si pones varios habrá buena transferencia prácticamente sin perdidas


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2018)

sancas dijo:


> Es un BHM-box-115Mp3.
> 
> 
> Recinto con lector MP3 integrado
> ...




Deberías averiguar el valor de impedancia de esa entrada, que es la que debes emplear.
También debes verificar el valor real de tus potenciómetros.

Una impedancia muy baja del BHM-box  o un valor muy alto de potenciómetros te harían la falla que describes.


----------



## fede19911991 (Oct 12, 2021)

Perdon por revivir el post pero porque no puede utilizarse una fuente partida virtual?


Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo que la mejor opción sería armar un convertidor CC-CC para alimentar el distribuidor, una fuente partida "Virtual" en este caso no te dará resultado.
> 
> Mira este post, en el se comenta como conseguir lo que necesitas.
> Generar -24 Vdc a partir de +24 Vdc


Que diferencia hay con este circuito?


es algun tema con el IC?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2021)

fede19911991 dijo:


> Perdon por revivir el post pero porque no puede utilizarse una fuente partida virtual?


Se le está respondiendo a un usuario que busca emplear el circuito que da origen al tema.
Si es *otro *el circuito, NO hay inconveniente en emplear un divisor de tensión para acoplar las entradas a 1/2 Vcc



fede19911991 dijo:


> Que diferencia hay con este circuito?
> 
> 
> es algun tema con el IC?


Hay varias diferencias, en el circuito original se emplea alimentación fuente bipolar, lo que permite una mayor excursión de la señal de salida de audio (±12V contra 12V), aproximadamente unos 3,5Vca menos que la tensión de alimentación y demás, cada salida se controla individualmente.

Tu circuito *NO* tiene mayores inconvenientes.


El *TL084, es correcto*, pero por el mismo precio yo emplearía el *TL074  🤷‍♂️ *que posee algo menos de ruido


----------



## fede19911991 (Oct 12, 2021)

Perfecto gracias!


----------



## fede19911991 (Oct 13, 2021)

Tengo una duda mas con el circuito que subi, cual es la utilidad de la primer etapa del circuito donde se aplica una ganancia a la señal de entrada?, en que caso seria necesario esto?. Podria simplemente quitarla y utilizar todos los op como buffer sin ganancia?. 
Tambien veo en el circuito de tupolev una resistencia en serie en la entrada no inversora de los op, que funcion cumple?.


----------

